# Problème Macintosh Colour Classic



## Kilooli (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter un vieux MAC CC.
Il est équipé de la version F1 - 7.1. Je suis un peu novice et 
J'ai un problème lié à la mémoire virtuelle :

lorsque je veux activer la mémoire virtuelle , il me dit :
"l'exploitation de la Mem virtuelle impose que les disques durs Apple soient mis à jour.Pour ce faire redémarrez avec la disquette Utilitaires 2 et utilisez Installation SC Apple"

J'ai les disquettes ,  donc je mets  Utilitaires 2 , redémarrage et là il me dit :

" ce disque de démarrage ne fonctionne pas sur ce Type de Macintosh.Utilisez le logiciel installation pour le mettre à jour.
Le système 7.0.1  ne fonctionnne pas sur ce type de Macintosh.Installez une version plus récente.   "

Idem avec la disquette Install 1 ou une disquette de Boot (celle que j'utilise sur mon PC pour Basilisk -Boot.dsk- , créée à partir de HFV explorer).
Que puis-je faire pour débloquer cette situation ?Ou trouver (si c'est la solution) une disquette de boot avec un système plus récent , ou comment en créer une depuis mon Mac ?

Merci de votre aide.
Cyril


----------



## Invité (12 Décembre 2009)

Oui, la 7.0.1 ne fonctionne pas sur le Classic Color.
Il faut au moins la D7 du 7.1, il accepte jusqu'au 7.6.1.
Tu peux trouver les anciens systèmes Apple http://www.pure-mac.com/appud.html


----------



## Kilooli (12 Décembre 2009)

Merci.

Il faut croire que les disquettes que l'on m'a filé avec le Mac ne sont pas les bonnes....

Sinon , pour installer une nouvel OS (7.5.3 téléchargé, par ex.) ai-je besoin d'une disquette de boot ou la première diquette de l'install est-elle bootable ?

merci


----------



## OrdinoMac (12 Décembre 2009)

Pour le Colour Classic , il faut  au moins un système 7.1 et l'enabler "System Enabler 401".


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2009)

Kilooli a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Il faut croire que les disquettes que l'on m'a filé avec le Mac ne sont pas les bonnes....
> 
> ...



Le 7.5.3 que tu télécharges n'a pas de disquettes d'installation, c'est une image de CD fractionnée en 18 segments à copier sur le disque dur du Mac (par disquettes interposées, car ils ont pensé aux Mac n'ayant pas de lecteur de CD, à copier dans le même répertoire, donc, un double clic sur le segment 1 suffisant alors pour monter le CD virtuel). Tu as donc besoin d'une disquette de démarrage, mais le fichier texte associé aux segments de l'image CD t'indique où en trouver une sur le même site.


----------



## Kilooli (12 Décembre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse.

Bon , j'ai esssayé d'installer  le 7.5.3   mais malheureusement mon HDD fait seulement 40Mo et il semble (dixit le Mac) qu'il n'y ait pas assez de place pour installer ce nouvel OS.Il faut un disque dur très gros (pour l'époque) du coup , non ?

Je n'ai pourtant presque rien dessus  :
-L'OS actuel
-Les 19 segments du 7.5.3
-L'image montée  du 7.5.3 à partir des 19 segments 
Mais à priori ça fait trop...

Comment faire si on veut passer sur cet OS ...?

Merci
PS u downloader le 'enabler 401' , j'ai googlé , j'ai pas trouvé !


----------



## OrdinoMac (12 Décembre 2009)

Kilooli a dit:


> PS u downloader le 'enabler 401' , j'ai googlé , j'ai pas trouvé !



à la maison mère par exemple, :
http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html


----------



## Invité (12 Décembre 2009)

Kilooli a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> 
> Bon , j'ai esssayé d'installer  le 7.5.3   mais malheureusement mon HDD fait seulement 40Mo et il semble (dixit le Mac) qu'il n'y ait pas assez de place pour installer ce nouvel OS.Il faut un disque dur très gros (pour l'époque) du coup , non ?



Oui, c'est vrai. 
Ca été mis en place pas mal de temps après l'avènement du CC.
Et c'est un problème. Il faut un Os sur le Disque Dur, il faut l'image des D7 et le Cd virtuel. En plus il faut la place pour installer le nouvel Os (grosso-merdo) 2/3 de la place de l'image du Cd virtuel.
Quand j'ai installé le 7.6.1 (à partir d'un Cd) sur mon Classic II (80Mo), il ne restait presque plus rien pour les applis ! :mouais:
Avec 40Mo tu devrais rester sur le 7.1. La version Pro n'était pas mal, je crois me souvenir.


----------



## Kilooli (13 Décembre 2009)

OK , merci.
Je vais rester comme ça.
J'ai fait une petite update qui passe en taille.

Sinon j'ai un jeu (Load Runner) qui tourne super super lentement sur le Mac  alors que sur feu mon Apple IIe  il tournait  nickel  ,...
Y-a-t-il un moyen d'accélérer les choses sur le CC ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2009)

Kilooli a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> 
> Bon , j'ai esssayé d'installer  le 7.5.3   mais malheureusement mon HDD fait seulement 40Mo et il semble (dixit le Mac) qu'il n'y ait pas assez de place pour installer ce nouvel OS.Il faut un disque dur très gros (pour l'époque) du coup , non ? !



J'avais Mac OS 7.5.5 installé sur le disque dur de 40 Mo de mon SE30, naguère, et je l'ai aujourd'hui encore sur le 80 Mo de mon Duo 230. Sur le Duo 230, le dossier système 7.5.5 prend 18 Mo, alors que je ne l'ai pas encore optimisé, en basardant tout ce qui ne peut pas servir, donc, même s'il prend 45% du disque, on doit pouvoir faire tenir un 7.5.3 sur un Classic Color !

De mémoire, j'utilisais sur le SE30 un programme qui s'appelait Disk Doubler, je crois, avec son module "Auto Doubler", qui me permettait, grace à un système automatique de compression/décompression à la volée, de faire tenir environ 60 à 65 Mo sur le disque de 40 Mo. C'était Norton, il me semble qui faisait ça, mais pour le retrouver maintenant &#8230; 

Pour Lode Runner (et pas Load ), c'est sans doute un problème de mémoire, soit il n'y a pas assez  de  Ram attribuée au jeu (Pomme I -> Mémoire), soit, c'est le Mac qui en manque, et les ralentissements sont provoqués par les swaps avec la mémoire virtuelle.

Si ton Mac a peu de mémoire installée, tu peux désactiver la mémoire virtuelle et utiliser RamDoubler à la place, il sollicite beaucoup moins le disque que la mémoire virtuelle de Mac OS (et du coup, tu récupère aussi un peu de place disque) !

Un conseil, quand même, avec RamDoubler, ne double pas la mémoire, 50% de plus que la Ram installée, c'est mieux. Par ailleurs, selon la Ram de base que tu as, le réglage de l'adressage en 24 bits peut diminuer ses effets (sur mon Duo, avec 12 Mo de Ram installée, et un réglage de Ram Doubler à 50%, en adressage 32 bits, j'ai 18 Mo, mais en 24 bits, je n'en ai que 14. Si tu n'as pas plus de 8 Mo installés, ça ne doit pas changer, je pense, mais je ne peux pas vérifier.


----------



## Kilooli (13 Décembre 2009)

Merci.

dans les caractéristiques de mon Mac il est écrit : 
Mémoire intégrée : 4096 Ko  
Mémoire dispo :     3569 Ko
Mémoire Totale :    5120 Ko
5120 Ko virtuels  sur le disque dur.

ça n'est pas suffisant , ça , pour faire tourner Lode Runner ?
C'est quand même pas Far Cry , Lode Runner....

S'il faut attribuer plus de mémoire au jeu , je n'ai pas bien compris comment on fait....
Si quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer.

Thx


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2009)

Kilooli a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> dans les caractéristiques de mon Mac il est écrit :
> Mémoire intégrée : 4096 Ko
> ...



Alors là, déjà, tu télécharges Ram Doubler (le lien que j'ai mis dans mon post précédent) et tu désactive la mémoire virtuelle, tu gagnes 5 Mo sur le disque et 1 Mo en mémoire totale ! Mais déjà, même si tu n'utilise pas RamDoubler, désactive la mémoire virtuelle, pour gagner 1 Mo de Ram, elle te bouffe 5 Mo sur le disque, avec un gros disque, ça vaut le coup, mais pas avec 40 Mo (qui n'en fait sans doute que 37 en réalité).



Kilooli a dit:


> ça n'est pas suffisant , ça , pour faire tourner Lode Runner ?
> C'est quand même pas Far Cry , Lode Runner....
> 
> S'il faut attribuer plus de mémoire au jeu , je n'ai pas bien compris comment on fait....
> ...



Lorsque Lode Runner n'est pas lancé, tu fais "pomme I" sur son icône, une fenêtre s'ouvre, dans laquelle tu peux voir l'affectation mémoire (vers le bas). Tu as "mémoire conseillée" (que tu ne peux pas modifier), mémoire minimum (valeur en dessous de laquelle l'application ne se lance pas), et mémoire maximum (la quantité de mémoire que l'application va tenter de se réserver).

je te conseille de mettre deux ou, si possible, trois fois la mémoire conseillée en mémoire maximum (en fonction de ce que tu as comme mémoire libre lorsque seul le système est lancé), et la mémoire conseillée en mémoire minimum.


----------



## Kilooli (13 Décembre 2009)

OK , j'essaie !!!!
Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h48 ----------

Salut encore.

J'ai désactivé la mémoire virtutelle mais ça ne me fait pas gangner de RAM
le mac indique maintenant : 
-mémoire totale  : 4096 Ko
-mémoire dispo :  2594 Ko
 (rien d'autre que l'OS ne tourne ....)
J'ai quand même alloué plus de mémoire à  Lode Runner (2500 au lieu de 2000 ...)  , mais ça rame toujours.
Il faut que j'installe RAM doubler et je reposte

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------

Re Re

Ram Doubler installé : ça change la vitesse d'ouverture des applis. C'est vraiment notable.
Par contre pour mon Lode Runner , c'est toujours pareil.
Là je lui ai filé 5000 Ko de RAm (sur 6000 dispo - avec RAM  Doubler) 
mais c'est très très très lent.
Y-a-t-il autre chose à vérifier , ?
Je vais retélécharger le jeu (Grenier du Mac) et réessayer

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------

Re Re Re

rien de neuf malgré une archive nouvellement téléchargée...
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider , parce que le jeu perd un peu de son sel à 2 à ll'heure....

muchas gracias


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2009)

Kilooli a dit:


> J'ai désactivé la mémoire virtutelle mais ça ne me fait pas gangner de RAM
> le mac indique maintenant :
> -mémoire totale  : 4096 Ko
> -mémoire dispo :  2594 Ko
> (rien d'autre que l'OS ne tourne ....)



Ben nan, ça n'est pas ce que je t'ai dit, je t'ai dit que ça te faisait gagner 5 Mo de place sur ton disque !



Kilooli a dit:


> J'ai quand même alloué plus de mémoire à  Lode Runner (2500 au lieu de 2000 ...)  , mais ça rame toujours.



Alors, c'est un autre problème. Ton adressage, il est en 24 bits, ou en 32 bits ?



Kilooli a dit:


> Ram Doubler installé : ça change la vitesse d'ouverture des applis. C'est vraiment notable.
> Par contre pour mon Lode Runner , c'est toujours pareil.
> Là je lui ai filé 5000 Ko de RAm (sur 6000 dispo - avec RAM  Doubler)
> mais c'est très très très lent.
> ...



Normal, avec Ram Doubler, tu ne dois jamais affecter plus de Ram à une application qu'il n'y en a d'installée sur le Mac. Donc, dans ton cas, jamais plus de 3500 Ko (en principe, ça serait 4096 Ko, mais mieux vaut prendre un peu de marge, c'est plus prudent).


Au fait, ton jeu, c'est "Lode Runner" (en N&B) ou Lode Runner II (en couleur) ?


----------



## Kilooli (13 Décembre 2009)

Ok je redescend à 3500 Ko
C'est le Lode Runner N&B
adressage 32 Bits - je vais essayer de le désactiver (16 Bits ?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------

Nan , ça ne change rien.

Par ailleurs , quand je redémarre le Mac , la mémoire allouée à Lode Runner se remet par défaut à 2000 Ko.Est-ce normal ?
Si je verrouille l'allocation , le Mac renvoie une erreur : "Unable to recover from error You may return to the Finder"


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2009)

Kilooli a dit:


> adressage 32 Bits - je vais essayer de le désactiver (16 Bits ?)



Non, 24 bits, le mode d'adressage des 68000, les processeurs des premiers Mac. Mais je ne suis pas sûr du tout que ça soit ça, en principe un logiciel qui n'est pas "32 bits clean", plante plutôt que tourner au ralenti, si l'adressage 32 bits est activé !

Vois aussi ton réglage de couleurs dans le TdB moniteur, et règles le le plus près possible de monochrome*, un affichage couleur pour un (vieux) logiciel N&B peut fortement le ralentir !

(*) Selon les modèles de Mac couleur l'affichage monochrome n'est pas toujours possible, si c'est le cas du tien, règle le sur le moins de couleurs possible, mais si tu le peux, règle sur monochrome !


----------



## Kilooli (13 Décembre 2009)

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!!

c'était bien ça !!
Il fallait mettre le moniteur en noir et blanc !!!

Merci beaucoup de ta patience et de ton aide.

A +

Cyril


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2009)

Si tu as vraiment trop de problème avec ce Color Classic, hésite pas à l'envoyer aux Gones du Mac


----------

